
Show HN: Vue-file-agent – Major refactor to TypeScript, minified to 55% (17kb) - safrazik
https://safrazik.github.io/vue-file-agent/?ref=hn&v=1.5
======
safrazik
Vue File Agent - the most beautiful and full featured file upload component
for Vue JS - went through a major refactor for the latest version (1.5.0) and
has been finally released . Please feel free to give me any feedback here. I
value each comment and I am willing to respond. Thank you for your time!

